# cascara sagrada



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I have heard conflicting stories on cascara sagrada.Does anyone know from personal experience if this herb is habit forming?How long were you taking it for and how much?Any advice from personal experience would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rere (Jan 2, 2004)

I take a product called "super cleanse" by Nature's Secret.The main ingredient is cascara sagrada & it definitely helps, but as far as i know it can be habit forming. I only take it when I'm in dire need of something, because i'm not down with taking laxatives. I just take it as directed. Start w/ 1 tablet at night and increase your intake by 1 tablet every night until you have normal BM's. Actually my movements are never normal. It works like a really strong laxative for me. But it's nice when you haven't had a BM in a week. That's all for my experience. Hope it helps.







Re


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

cascara works like a strong laxative because it is a strong laxative, of the stimulant variety, and is most positively habit forming, like senna. used occasionally (again, like senna) it is not harmful but continual use will prove problematic. there is no magic bullet -not even of the "natural" healthfood store variety - diet, lifestyle changes, exercise, emotional issues, all need to be addressed (barring of course, an organic physical problems such as blockage, etc) - good luck and don't overuse the cascara. g-


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I have not had success with this yet,but i keep reading different things about cascara sagrada being used to strengthen the bowel and is said to be non habit forming????I'm sooo confused


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

if you "google" cascara you will find many links to info on it; the majority of which explain that it is derived from a tree bark, is often used as a liver and colon cleanser because it affects nerve centers that deal with peristalsis and so forth. it is safe, generally, in mild and short term use doses but long term, LIKE ANY PERISTALSIS INDUCING LAXATIVE will be addictive.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Ghitta-Thanks for the info....I guess i will forever search for that magic bullet,or at least something close


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

ghitta, is milk of magnesia a peristalsis making kind of laxative???????? what is stronger mom or stimulants?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

elvesrock, MOM is not a stimulant laxative which is defined as something, chemical or plant based, that induces peristalsis; it is what is known as a highly concentrated OSMOTIC laxative which are substances (magnesium, as an example) which draw water into the bowels making them looser, more liquidy hence easier to pass. in general, osmotics are healthier for you and less habit forming altho MOM is habit forming because of its concentration. a lot of us have found success with magnsium oxide supplements, in various degrees of dosage, not to be confused with MOM. because you are a teenager you should consult with a nutritionist or health-holistic practitioner before taking any major vitamin or mineral supplements as they can have consequences especially for someone your age. - i would like to remind you that constipation by medical definition is NOT lack of stool but stool so dry and hard that they are unable to pass. - for someone with a "normal" colon and no other medical problem (blockage, inertia, no motility, slow motility etc) the reasons for chronic C can often be found in lack of movement (exercise,) diet, lack of water/liquid, mental disorder, and so forth. - g-


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

hmmmmmm... then why don't more people try the mom if it is better than stimulating laxatives (even if just a little better?) what about lactulose? is that even better than mom?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

elvesrock - THERE IS NO MAGIC BULLET - MOM is NOT safe to use for prolonged periods of time and that is why people should not overuse it - there is a big difference between good quality magnesium supplements and MOM - i don't know much about Lactulose except i took it once or twice following surgery - i don't know how safe it is longterm. in any case, if no organic problem is found for your constipation you are going to have to face the fact that it is due to diet, lack of movement, and emotional baggage. that's it. there are no secrets, magic bullets, tricks. let food be thy medicine, said Hippocrates, and he was right. of course, this is presuming there's nothing else wrong like no motility, blockage, whatever. i am wondering if you suffer from an eating disorder - you are not alone, and there are many ways to get help for that. g-


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

you think i don't know that mom isn't safe for extended periods? ha. i was just asking, i keep reading about ppl taking senakot & docs always recommending senakot.. why don't they use mom, it is at least a BIT better & milder.....


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

who knows why traditional (allopathic) doctors do the stuff they do? most of them will not (after ruling out any physical, organic reasons for one's problems) even deal with the concept of natural, holistic healing. look, elvesrock, first you have to ensure you have no serious condition provoking or causing your C - this is done by various exams including a colonoscopy if necessary. once any one or more traditional causes are ruled out, then you have to look TO YOUR BRAIN and EMOTIONS for answers and the solution may lie in diet and exercise changes, a different way of living, eating, etc etc. You are still a child, going to school, I presume, how fast do you rush the clock in the morning? are you getting up an hour before you have to leave the house? have you tried getting up THREE hours earlier even if it means dawn and sipping hot liquids like hot water and lemon juice, taking a tablespoon of olive oil or flax oil on an empty stomach, reading or writing or sitting at the computer while you wait for the urge to go? I'll tell you this: rushing out of the house in the mornings is no way to help your C. you cannot become dependent on laxatives at your age, it will screw you up badly in the years to come. you will truly regret it. and another thing: you never respond to the postings that have inquired about food disorders - what is the significance of this? you yourself said that one of your docs talked to you about it. if you suffer from anorexia or bulimia YOU ARE ON THE WRONG SITE HERE - there are plenty of places to get help and you should. i'm sorry to be so brutal and blunt with you but truly it does sound like you have a food problem. if i am wrong, ok, but i am only trying to help. why don't you prove me wrong by telling me what you eat as food on an average day - when, what and how much - g-


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

GHITTA. it is people like you that make my ibs WORSE. i AM a kid and you DONT understand that i do NOT have anorexia or bulimia. i am 100% sure. i eat A LOT and still am eating A LOT. i only eat little when i am constipated and feel very BLOATED after eating! I LOVE TO EAT!############


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

elvesrock, you are a child hence i am not going to try to convince you that OTHER PEOPLE are not to blame for your problems, as you grow up you may come to discover that truth, if you're lucky. in the meantime, you still haven't told us what you eat and when. does your mother or father or the person responsible for providing you with food understand that you may require fresh green vegetables, cooked? stewed prunes and figs? vegetable soups made from fresh ingredients not canned or frozen? fresh tropical fruits like pineapple, mangos and papayas (hard to get in toronto, i know) and other foods beneficial for C? are you eating artichoke hearts or are you eating frozen fish sticks and pizza? do you think that food is not related to your problems of C and bloating? you sound too smart for that. if you cannot get the right foods for you at home, prepared in the right way (fresh, organic and lots of olive oil over everything) well then, no matter what laxative solution you find (and it is NOT a solution) you're gonna get deeper into trouble. that's it, over and out and don't respond to me unless you have a polite question or something nice to say because i'm fed up with your teenage tantrums. i will no longer respond to your posts after this one. g-


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

When I had my colonoscopy, my GI Doc told me not to take it anymore because it was causing discoloration on my colon. He said it's not a good remedy.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

It didn't work at all for me anyway.I have read that it's pretty strong and i had no bm for days even after i kept increasing the dose


----------



## boomboomroom (Jan 27, 2004)

The only thing I can think of for OTC, is MOM. I take Zelnorm and Mag. supp.Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------

